# Medusa costume



## Guest (Sep 7, 2006)

I was Medusa several years ago for one of my Halloween parties in England.

I made the costume myself, with a snakeskin patterned velour. 

For the headpiece, I used the same fabric and made a wide elastic headband. Using about 9 or 10 rubber snakes, I took a large needle and thick thread and pierced the snakes in various places, holding them together. I started at a center point on the top of my head and worked around. I then tucked some of the snakes underneath the headband to make it secure.

It was very effective; it formed a kind of dome on top of my head and the snakes were poking out at different angles, bouncing as I walked.

Good luck! It was a fun costume!


----------



## LoLinex (Sep 27, 2005)

I was Medusa about 6 years ago.

I didn't wear a traditional Medusa costume. Instead I wanted my costume to be some what educational. 
Unfortunately many people only remember or know 
Medusa as a Evil ugly woman with a head of serpants.

I made my Medusa costume a before/after 
one. Before when Medusa was a beautiful nude maiden and after 
when she was the image she's known for.

I made the Maiden side with nude dance material. I sewed the 1 wing on the
back and on the ankle. Half of my head was beautiful locks. Very natural and
beautiful.

I made the "Medusa" side with a red top, black skirt, snake belt, and hair
of serpants. For the hair I made long 1" wide snakes with red felt tonges
out of snake fabric. I then parted my hair and ratted parted hair parts and stuck a bendable wire through it. 
After this was done I put the snake covers over the parted hair. This made the snakes bendable and full of 
motion when you walked.

Sorry for the long description. I will try to find a pic so you can have a better idea.

Happy Haunting,
LoLinex10


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. It gave me some ideas. Since I can sew a little, I think I can manage this headpiece. Thanks again.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

alexina, you should check out the costume section of the forum.
I did a Medusa costume this year and I made a wig.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=56348


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

hair can be braided in small braids include some floral wire in braid to make them posable like sepants sqiggling and add snakes too! i saw it done at village parade in nyc


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

I was medusa 2 years ago. I have long hair, so I did an up-do and had several long curls hanging down, intertwined with rubber snakes, then kind of wove snakes in and out of the top, securing them with bobby pins. It looked pretty cool and the best part was.the messier the hair the better it looked. For the actual costume, I got one of those cheapy white togas, then had a belt made of snakes. The whole thing cost me MAYBE 15 bucks. I did kind of theatrical makeup, making my eyes really dramatic and dark, then lots of white powder on the face. What does that have to do with looking like Medusa? I don't know..I just wanted to be a sexy one! lol

Now that Im thinking about it, Martha Stewart had a Medusa how-to in one of her mags...let me see if I can locate it.


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Alexina, I was medusa 2 years ago. My hair is naturally shoulder length so I took a cue from those rolling hot rollers: I took bendy snakes that were almost a foot long and wound strands of my hair in them and then bent the snakes around the curl. Took me about 24 to 36 to do my whole head but I have very very thick hair.

I, too, was going for the whole black/gold sexy medusa thing.

View attachment 125


View attachment 126


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

After seeing Hauntiholic's wig, it inspired me too to do the Medusa costume this year. The wig is something I could never do, so I have been looking for other options. I found this on Martha Stewart: http://www.marthastewart.com/page.j...&page=7&dp=false&layout=Print&styleType=learn
Not sure if I can find extenstions that will match my hair, but will try and am going to find green sparkly hair spray to cover my whole head and snakes when it is all together.

Also, because I cannot sew I found a medusa type costume that I think I can tweek at the Lilian Vernon website that is on sale for $25. Also if you use the code 535850100 you get an additional 10% off.


----------



## alexina (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice. I love that Martha Stewart idea and I do have long hair. Any idea where to buy the snakes ? I bought at a going out of business store many yards of snake skin material, so I thought that I could drape a toga looking dress.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

alexina,
They have them here,good prices for 4 dozen $5.95 ,many to choose from,I don't think you want to go for the wood ones though,It would make you look like you put your finger in the light socket..gigglin
http://www.orientaltrading.com/appl...t=snakes&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&N=0



~Dee~


----------

